# Mounting MFS at startup



## makenoob (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

*I*'d like to mount an MFS in a ZFS partition. As ZFS drives are started and mounted after /etc/fstab *I* cannot include the mount-point in /etc/fstab as the filesystem does not exist when the system mounts the local filesystems and leaves me in the Single User Mode. I studied the manpage of rc.conf and mdconfig to try get it working with rc.conf, but *I* didn't get the trick to tell rc.conf the mountpoint of the MFS with mdconfig commands. Searching the web didn't reveal anything useful (maybe *I* used the wrong terms to search for).

What would be the best approach? Create a startup script and put it in /usr/local/etc/rc.d to call "mdmfs" or how can *I* tell mdconfig in rc.conf a proper mountpoint for memory based filesystems?


----------



## makenoob (Mar 30, 2012)

*A*nswering my own question: set zfs mountpint to legacy and mount everything via /etc/fstab is doing the trick. *A*dding mount to the mfs-options to make sure it will get the last mount.


----------

